# Solved: webcam driver



## sk0101 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi looking for 
Webcam Logitech v-uap14 windows 7

Please advice, 

Thank you


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you try Logitech?


----------



## sk0101 (Nov 8, 2007)

I couldnt find for Windows 7 there. Could you please point me to the right driver.
Thanks,


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There may be none. It would be at Logitech if one exists.

If there is a Vista driver, that might work.


----------



## n00bSauce (Dec 15, 2009)

According to "KachiWachi" (Logitech Forums Webcam Guru since 2002) this camera is not supported in Windows Vista or Windows 7 (32 or 64 bit).

Sorry. =/

Source:
http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Webcams/Drivers-for-V-UAP14/m-p/364129

- Chris


----------

